# Dog w/possible bowel obstruction...



## jill.costello

Hi all,
We just got back from the vet; exrays show a _possible_ bowel obstruction in our 2 yr old austrailian cattle dog. We told them surgury was not an option, and so we have been sent home with a liter of fluids to run under the skin to try to hydrate him to the point that his bowels will loosen and he will heal himself, so to speak. He presented with no appetite this am, and as I gave him 300cc of fluids under the skin over the course of the day, he showed no improvement and had pain in his belly (why we then took him to the vet at 3pm).

He was given a liter under the skin at the vet's and we are instructed to give him another 500cc at 2:00am and then come back to the vet's at 8:30am for a repeat exray to see if his blockage has moved.

I am very aware that he doesn't have a very good chance, but I was wondering if there was ANYTHING else I could do- some old folk remedy or homeopathic strategy to give him the best chance possible.

Thanks guys, Jill


----------



## GoldenMom

Any idea of what he ate? Where exactly is the blockage-stomach or intestine?

Since surgery isn't an option, you could try lubing him up with cat-lax or vaseline (I wouldn't recommend this if there is any chance you might change your mind-I wouldn't want that in my potential surgical field).

We had an older dog in here several years ago with a suspected blockage. Owners had brought him in for euthanasia. Darned if that dog didn't puke up the piece of nylabone in the reception area!

I'll hope for the best for your pup (and for him to learn from the experience if it passes!).


----------



## jill.costello

Unfortunately, it's in the intestine. And it's not really clear on the exray EXCEPT that the bowel seems "accordioned", or scrunched-up somehow. Our fear is a piece of sisal twine from off of the straw bales that we bed the dogs on.... twine is nasty stuff in intestines....


----------



## GoldenMom

Oooo. That's not good. Doubt the vaseline would do any thing. So sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Oregon Julie

I have a dog who is named Roper. This was not the name he was given as a tiny pup, but the name he earned after eating a fairly good sized hunk of baling twine. He did survive it, lots of fluids and my vet did give him the cat lax stuff in an attempt to ease things through. If you are lucky enough to get your dog to pass the twine do not pull if it comes out the other end, flossing one's backside with this stuff would be very harmful.

I hope it all (no pun intended) works out ok for your dog. I hate when they eat stuff that is not meant to be eaten. BTW we also have a dog named Chip who was not originally named Chip. He filled his entire digestive tract from one end to the other with wood shavings. Pooped bloody stuff for days, but managed to get it out. Another one of those x-ray/cat lax vet visits.


----------



## jill.costello

Well, he made it through the night. [didn't get the monster poop I was hoping for this am], but I got a wagging tail and a few licks and lapped up just a bit of milk at my urging. So, over the last 24 hours, he has eaten and kept down a bite of scrambled egg and milk, 2 tiny bites of baloney, 2 tiny bites of hot dog, 40cc of mineral oil, about 10oz of water throughout the day, and now about 1oz of milk.

So, I figure he's either slowly filling up his stomach and will soon vomit out all of that, or at least something is "getting through" and I should see a bowel movement within 24-48 hours.....(that as least as long as *I* can wait to have one....)

He takes these little bites of things just to please me, I know. Get gets a tiny bit in his mouth at my urging and does swallow it, but turns away quickly and doesn't want any more.


----------



## Terry W

I don't like that 'accordian' thing--Intusseption is what I believe it is called. If it happens once, it will happen again. The mineral oil should help him pass along anything that may be hung up in the bowel. If the bowel starts to die, you will smell a foul, rotten odor on the dogs breath.
Crossing my fingers and praying for your dog--


----------



## GoldenMom

The accordian is because he ate a string and it's caught somewhere. As his intestines try to move it along (peristalsis), they get bunched up. This action will eventually saw through the affected intestine (assuming the blockage does not clear). Not good.

Intussusception is where part of the intestine telescopes on itself (still needing surgery). It looks very different on x-ray.


----------



## jill.costello

Just back from the vets; re-did exray and there really isn't any change at all. From one view point, this is good, meaning he's not filling up with gas or geting a huge knot of bowel, etc. But it is also bad because nothing has moved...

SO we're back home on antibiotics and fluids; 500cc every 4 hours under the skin. He DID just eat about 3 heaping tablespoons of canned dog food! He's keeping it down for now....hopefully that will re-spark his gut-movement (peristalsis?)

The office IS looking into payment plan "credit" via private plans for pets (to go ahead with surgery) just in case I qualify....


----------



## Oregon Julie

http://www.carecredit.com/vetmed/ is most likely what they are looking into. You can go to the website and see if you qualify.


----------



## madness

Our dog has had two obstructions. I don't recall the vet ever saying anything about the bowel being accordion-ed - I looked at the xrays too, but heck if I could tell anything from them! She swallowed whole pecans both times, so it was a nice smooth object - quite different from your case.

Both times, they kept her overnight on IV fluids and fed her a high fiber food. She passed the pecan the next morning. She had no appetite whatsoever in the beginning - she started off both episodes with violent vomiting that within a few short hours made her dehydrated, weak and vomiting a yellowish mucusy/bile looking stuff. It took about 24 hours before she would eat again. I think it's a good sign he is eating.

By the way, the follow up xrays on her NEVER showed movement of the obstruction. We always figured we were in for surgery. And then *poof*, er *poop*, out came the pecan!

Did the vet mention anything about high fiber foods? GoldenMom, is that a common tactic? I have no idea what exactly they fed so can't recommend a brand or anything - just know that it was a wet food.


----------



## GoldenMom

madness said:


> Did the vet mention anything about high fiber foods? GoldenMom, is that a common tactic? I have no idea what exactly they fed so can't recommend a brand or anything - just know that it was a wet food.


That would depend on the case. Personally if it's a blockage, I'd MUCH rather go in surgically immediately rather than see if it *might* pass. The more time the blockage is there, the more damage that can/will be done.


----------



## madness

I wonder if my dog's cases were not the typical blockage then. The vet is usually pretty aggressive but he whole heartedly recommended waiting overnight. Must of been something in her symptoms/x-rays that told him it wasn't that serious? Not sure! Seems like it's more likely to pass if it's a smooth object rather than a jumble of twine or something.

How's he doing Jill?


----------



## jill.costello

Well, y'all, he's going into surgery in less than an hour! My ex husband fronted the money, and I will pay HIM in installments. I only hope we didn't wait too long!


----------



## Willowynd

I am glad! I was so worried about him.


----------



## GoldenMom

Let us know how it goes. He should be in surgery now.


----------



## TedH71

My ex girlfriend had a st bernard and catahoula mix eat a towel causing her to spend over $1k for surgery. She tried to eat more towels later on! End result was she is pretty much a 100% outdoors dog even though she's housebroken.


----------



## Minelson

jill.costello said:


> Well, y'all, he's going into surgery in less than an hour! My ex husband fronted the money, and I will pay HIM in installments. I only hope we didn't wait too long!


Prayers...fingers crossed...hoping and praying more that it turns out good. Hugs to your ex. Keep us posted!


----------



## longshadowfarms

jill.costello said:


> Well, y'all, he's going into surgery in less than an hour! My ex husband fronted the money, and I will pay HIM in installments. I only hope we didn't wait too long!


Even ex-es can agree when it comes to the dog! Good for him! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Ravenlost

Thank heavens! I've been worried sick about this dog! I hope the surgery went well and he recovers quickly and completely.


----------



## jill.costello

Well, she finally closed at about 6:15pm.

She feels the surgery went good, they pulled out LOTS of what seems to be "rope toy, or lead rope" ( they have saved it for me to look at in the morning). She had to make two incisions in the intestine and one in the stomach to find/unravel everything.

Funny thing: my dogs don't get rope toys, and my horses haven't lived on the property for 6 months [ their lead ropes are with them at the boarding barn ]...... BUT, my MACAW has rope toys,....and I had thrown an old shreded one in the trash....._Like Three Weeks Ago..._

I can see this scenario unfolding, because Slick (the dog) did not have that name as a little puppy. He earned it by stealing stuff from all over the farm and putting it in a pile; i.e. "Slicks Pile". Left glove? Slick's pile. Barn shoe? Slick's pile. Rag? Pliers? Doormat? Neighbor's shoe? Slick's Pile.

I remember the day distinctly when I finally moved his dog house to reveal his "stash", and exclaimed, "He's A Bleeping THIEF!"

Soooo, though I don't know HOW he got into the trash without me knowing, and I'm not SURE that what he ingested was the Macaw's rope toy, I can certainly say that Slick was Slick enough to find it, hide it, then eat it......Even though he lives in a FENCED yard.....more than 20 yards from the house.....


----------



## C16Mo

Hi Jill,

I hope your dog recovers quickly and comes home. I'm new to this forum, but I was taken with your situation and wanted to send my best wishes. Bless you for funding this operation.

I had to put down our Shih Tzu pal who had been with us for 14 years 3 days after Christmas. Dallas had been through many things in his life, including an operation to repair a ruptured kidney. I was amazed he recovered from that operation! I have four other dogs, a 120 lb black lab named Daisy, a 30 lb beagle named Snoopy, a 20 or so pound poodle named Deeto and a 11 lb Shih Tzu named Ah nee. They are all rescue dogs.


----------



## Ravenlost

I hope his recovery goes well and quickly! 

And I'm very grateful that my Eoghan always throws up the dog collars, etc. that he eats (he does seem to be outgrowing that habit now).


----------



## Veronica

I'm glad surgery went well! After reading this I just threw out one of the dogs rope toys that is getting shredded. I never thought of that problem.


----------



## jill.costello

Just called in to check on Slick; he's doing as well as can be expected 16 hours post-op. Because it is the weekend and I have some veterinary experience, the vet has agreed that he can come home tonight and be in an "at-home" ICU. She normally wouldn't do this, but has confidence that I can keep his IV flowing and am aware enough to notice any subtle changes in his condition, check his temp, and follow post-op instructions.

She is doing a complete blood work-up to make sure that his protein levels are high enough to promote healing; if they're NOT, she will have to do a......<gulp> _Blood Transfusion_.... [this does not sound inexpensive...]

I offered to bring his father in but she says they already have the plasma 

YES, I was about to admonish everyone to toss out any rope toys they have that have become raggedy or shredded. Not worth this!


----------



## Minelson

SO glad he is doing better and they got the dang thing out!


----------



## beccachow

I just read this, what a roller coaster ride for my emotions!! So glad that the end result is that he is recovering and doing well. Prayers and crossed fingers.


----------



## jill.costello

Blood work back; Albumen at 2.1.........2.2 is considered the low-average....BUT, she says no tranfusion! Yeay! Will pick him up at 4:30pm and nurse him thru the weekend. No solid food for 48 hours post-op, then ONE TABLESPOON of special meat food every hour thereafter until he produces a bowel movement <groan> And I'm supposed to be packing for my MOVE to Florida on the 25th!!! Ack!


----------



## longshadowfarms

Oh my! At least he came through ok, but having just moved myself I do not envy you right now! Thanks for the update!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

This happened to us with a soccer ball of all things...the dogs popped the ball..ate the leather cover off the outside and one became impacted.


----------



## jill.costello

Alrighty!

I stayed up with him all thru the night, giving 1/4cup water and 1 tablespoon meat food every hour. Thus morning he has been increased slowely and is now on 3/4cup water and 2 tablespoons meat food every hour. We were also given probiotics and are sprinkling that on his mush, too.

He hasn't vomited! As long as he doesn't vomit, we can continue this and hopefully get his gut motility nice and strong and normal and maybe even see a POOP sometime soon (never prayed for a poop this much in my life...:hobbyhors).

He still has his IV catheter in his front leg, and I hook him up to the IV bag every 2 hours, also (the IV fluids have potassium, magnesium, etc, for electrolytes). He won't have that out until his re-check on Monday.

He started wanting to lick his belly where he's stapled up stem to stern, so I put a tee-shirt on him and tied it at the back; he looks quite fruity...

According to the vet, tonight and tommorrow morning are going to be the "moments of truth"; it is during that time period that he would be at the most succeptible to decline...internal cuts/sutures under pressure from adding the food by mouth, and the tissues still mulling over if they're going to "do well" or not.

We are taking temp every 2 hours starting now, all the way until Sunday noon, to watch for this.


----------



## beccachow

I bet he does just fine. Hang in there (hugs).


----------



## Minelson

Thanks for the update. It sounds like he has a very good nurse/mommy  Prayers that he gets through this crucial time ok..


----------



## Ravenlost

Keeping him in my thoughts and hoping with all my heart that he does great!


----------



## thaiblue12

Glad he is doing well  
I am confused  I thought you just had a house built there in MD, by Amish? Now you are moving to Florida? Or am I too tired and wrong? lol


----------



## lamoncha lover

what a good momma he has. best wishes to a fast and full recovery


----------



## Ravenlost

I was hoping for an update. Keeping my fingers crossed that all is well!


----------



## madness

I'm so glad he got the surgery! Let's hear an update Jill!


----------



## longshadowfarms

Here's to hoping you're just busy and that things are ok!


----------



## mellba

Hope he is better.


----------

